# WLAN Router DHCP



## Dennis-S. (14. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab mir gestern den Siemens SE105 WLAN Router gekauft. Nun hab ich folgendes:
Ich hab 2 PCs und ein Notebook
Alle sind mit WINXP Pro ausgestattet. 
Nun möchte ich gerne ein Netzwerk einrichten, die beiden PCs gehen per PatchKabel an den Router und das Notebook per PCMCIA WLANKarte. Soweit so gut. Per WLAN Karte geht das wunderbar.
Wenn ich aber an die PCs das Patchkabel anschließe, dann die TCP/IP EInstellungen so konfiguriere, dass der sich die IP Adresse automatisch holen soll, macht er (bzw. beide) das nicht. Steht alles auf 0.0.0.0. Kein Zugriff. Ping geht nicht. 
Des Weiteren hab ich teilweise das Problem, wenn ich das per Kabel an das Notebook anschließe, und ich den Router konfigurieren will, kommt immer dieses dumme Fenster, das ne Verbindung aufgeabtu werden soll und die Website nicht im Offline Modus ausgeführt werden kann, wo kann ich das zunächst einmal abschlaten, das nervt. 
Die Anleitung des Routers hilft mir auch nicht weiter.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## won_gak (22. September 2003)

Hallo,

du hast ja in deinem Titel die Antwort schon drin. Läuft der DHCP Server deines Routers?


----------



## tuxracer (1. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du wirklich 0.0.0.0 Nummern erhälst, dann heisst Das, das Netzwerk ist nicht erreichbar(physikalisch)

Wenn windows XP zwar verbindung hat(Physikalisch verdrahtet), aber kein DHCP vorhanden ist, dann verteilt sich WinXP selbst sogenannte APIPA Nummern.

diese sind in einem B-Class Range und haben 169.?.XXX.YYY.

damit ist dann gewährleistet, das WinXp auch ohne DHCP trotzdem im Netzwerk arbeitet. nur wenn Du das ganze mit nem DSL Router machst, der selbst auch ne IP hat, kannst Du den natürlich nicht Pingen, weil der Router für intern ne Fixe IP hat(einstellbar), die aber fast sicher nicht innerhalb des APIPA Bereiches liegt, und deshalb nicht erreichbar ist.


----------

